

Is HN negative by design? - mjijackson
http://www.mikealrogers.com/posts/is-hn-negative-by-design.html

======
chris_gogreen
No, people just like to share negative news. If there was a downvote button it
would be closer to negative by design, but still not. Negative or positive
could only be determined by content submitted.imho

~~~
JCB_K
There is a downvote button, it's just visible after a certain karma threshold,
which moves up at the same rate as "karma inflation".

~~~
sp332
There's no downvote button on stories. That encourages people to leave
negative comments, because they can't express their "negativity" by
downvoting.

